# whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

i know its different generations but what came when and with what engines?


----------



## polo2k (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (awwsheeet)*

6n= >98
6n2=98-01
9n= 01>
the 6n is the one with kina square front lights tht look cloudy
the 6n2 is the one with really square, clear head lights (mine)
and the 9n is the goofy looking one







nah but really its the one with 4x round lights as standard


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (polo2k)*

From what I've been able to find over the net I think that the Polo Classic is based on the 6n platform, right?
What is the difference between the 6n and the 6n2, were there any changes to the frame?
The pictures I've seen of the engine bay of 6n2 Polos have the engine mounted in a completely different way than my Polo Classic. In my Classic the engine is mounted transversally (as in the 6n2) but it seems to be "turned to the rear" (the bottom of the engine seems to be nearer to the front of the car than the head), and the 6n2 seems to have the engine backwards (the head closer to the front than the engine bottom) and it also haves an engine mount in front of the righ wheel well wich my classic doens't have.


----------



## polo2k (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (kerridwen)*

the 6n2 is basically a 6n with a full metal body kit that comprises, among other things, new bumpers, front wings, bonnet, lights all round, etc.
this is why its sometimes refered to as "the face lifted model" 
frame wise they are the same
interior is nowhere near the same
exrterior is changed 
engine wise they are the same
the reason why your polo has the engine "leaning back" and the photos are vertical, is that yours is a different engine code. from what i understand, the vertical ones are a shorter bore than the leanig ones (taller engine i think).


----------



## polo2k (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (polo2k)*

before i start i just found this pic and WOW























im not sure if the one on the left is a polo though it might be a bora
this is what i ment by a "lean back" engine 








for an example of the body this is speedlaw`s mk*4 )6n)* (97)








and this is my * mk5 6n2* (01)
















sorry did i just **** out my car








any way here are some more examples 








6n








6n2







6n tail lights (vertical indicator)(smoked)








6n2 tails (horizontal indicator)(original)








6n (m3 mirrors)(alloys)(oem colour code pack)(smoked repeators)








6m2 (alloys) note clear repeator as stock and squared off arches








slightly kitter 6n2 with hid`s (oem) (there were no hid`s on the 6n)








9n








9n
















6n`s fitted with hella 6n2 clear led tails like mine








6n (stock







)








6n in battle mode (not stock







)








smoothed out 6n








9n (i think its moles or similar)
























9n (possibly built by vw motor sport)








little selection from the right ; 6n2 (mk5), 6n (mk4), mk2, mk1
i dont know why ther is no mk3 but its the one with old school styling and square headlights (like high speed dubbin`s)








thats highspeedubbin`s
any way it looks lik i just hijacked your thread and turned it into a pic post (sorry







) any way i hope that helps and any more q`s fell free to ask


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (polo2k)*

Yes, my car have a "lean back" engine. My question was answered pretty well, however, I have new questions!!!
Were there any aftermarket HIDs for the 6n Polo?
I'm not really sure, but, I think 6n headlamps would fit my Polo Classic, maybe I would have to get also the 6n grill.
Any online store where I can get something like a 6n "Bentley Manual"?
Where can I get sway bars for my Polo?
I want to get a new 6n Polo Classic with a 2.0 engine this year (yes, 6n Polo Classic is still being built at Argentina, the new Polo Sedan is being built at Brazil).
The last question.
I know that the interior was completely changed on 6n2 Polos, my 1998 Polo haves the 6n interior, but the new Polo Classic haves the 6n2 interior (as a matter of fact, the 6n2 interior has been on the Classic since 2000 models), would the 2000 and later Classics be considered as 6n2 cars or they considered 6n cars?
I'm asking because I guess wiring diagrams are completely different for 6n and 6n2 cars.
The reason I want to know more about the Classic is because I love it, I want to buy a new one, mod it and keep it as a weekend-modded car.
I'm still considering the 9n Polo hatchback as a daily driver. Don't know why, but the 9n Polo Sedan butt doesn't convince me, I still love the shape and the look of the 6n Classic.


----------



## Speedlaw (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (kerridwen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Were there any aftermarket HIDs for the 6n Polo?[HR][/HR]​No. You could modify H7's to fit the H4 housing but it may not work and I think you'd be wasting your money...
quote:[HR][/HR]
I'm not really sure, but, I think 6n headlamps would fit my Polo Classic, maybe I would have to get also the 6n grill.
[HR][/HR]​Well, the Polo Classic and Variant (wagon) were in fact rebadged SEAT's (i.e. Cordoba and Vario) so the lights may fit but it's not a straight swap. 
quote:[HR][/HR]
Any online store where I can get something like a 6n "Bentley Manual"?
[HR][/HR]​Perhaps http://www.amazon.co.uk ? Polo2k?
quote:[HR][/HR]
The last question.
I know that the interior was completely changed on 6n2 Polos, my 1998 Polo haves the 6n interior, but the new Polo Classic haves the 6n2 interior (as a matter of fact, the 6n2 interior has been on the Classic since 2000 models), would the 2000 and later Classics be considered as 6n2 cars or they considered 6n cars?
[HR][/HR]​Tough one. I'll go with 6N2 (or 6NF as the Germans sometimes call it).
Hope this helps.


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (Speedlaw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Well, the Polo Classic and Variant (wagon) were in fact rebadged SEAT's (i.e. Cordoba and Vario) so the lights may fit but it's not a straight swap. [HR][/HR]​I think your a little bit wrong. The Classic is very similar to the Cordoba, the first 6n based ones shared the same interiors and they were the same cars, but then they came the facelifted versions of each car, still based on the 6n platform. The facelifted models only shared the doors, roof and in models before 2000, the interior. Since 2000 the Classic uses the 6n2 Polo iterior and the Cordoba haves a completely different interior, the only body panels shared between those cars are the doors and roof.
You can easily make an old 6n Cordoba look like a facelifted 6n, but you can't do that with the Classic as the rear end is completely different.
The polo Classic front bumper is exactly the same of the 6n Polo and the grill looks very similar, thats why I thought 6n headlights would fit the Polo Classic.


----------



## starshaped (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (kerridwen)*

Polo Classics are 6K chassis though not 6N,totally different car.None of the parts for the front end are the same as the 6N and neither is any of the running gear.
As somone said before it is a seat Cordoba/Caddy Van underneath with a slightly different body,they updated the interior in 2000 as a runout thing before the arrival of the new model,it is still the old Cordoba underneath like it has always been.


----------



## polo2k (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (Speedlaw)*

im sorry to say it but the polo market is a little under catered for in the terms of literature. a have a book on the 6n (french "revenue technic" )but its rather schetchy. as far as i know ther is a haynes for the 6n but thats all no bently and nothing on the 6n2/mk5/6nf








as for the interired question i think they`ed still be 6n as someone stated that the roof is the same then the cabin should be basically the same and thus the 6n2 dash should fit allong with everything else. or it could just be that it was a tester from vw to see how the dash was liked. if its any help the 6n has one big binicale like the golf 3 and the 6n2 has 2 seperate rings 
heres my 6n2 to help explain


----------



## polo2k (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (kerridwen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Where can I get sway bars for my Polo?
[HR][/HR]​if you mean strut braces then i have
ultimate upper front 
omp lower front and i think that some one does the rears (wiechers?)
if you ment anti roll bars then the gti`s have them on the mk5 and aparently most of the mk4`s so you might be able to fit one of them. im looking into this at the moment so that i can get the mountings and fit an uprated one


----------



## HighSpeedDubbin (May 22, 2001)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (polo2k)*

im glad i can learn so much about the polo, not having any here in the states makes it kinda hard


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (starshaped)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Polo Classics are 6K chassis though not 6N,totally different car.None of the parts for the front end are the same as the 6N and neither is any of the running gear.
As somone said before it is a seat Cordoba/Caddy Van underneath with a slightly different body,they updated the interior in 2000 as a runout thing before the arrival of the new model,it is still the old Cordoba underneath like it has always been.[HR][/HR]​OK, you really confused me, but I've found more info.
VW doesn't seem to like to call a platform the same when it is sold by many of its companies, so each one gets it with a different name.
The Ibiza and the Polo are the same car, right?
Guess what, the old Ibiza was also a 6k car while the Polo was a 6n car...
OK, I'm not really sure about the Ibiza and the Polo, but what about the Sharan and the Alhambra, there is no way you can tell me that they are different platforms.
Sharan: 7M
Alhambra: 7MS
Another example would be the Golf/Jetta and the Leon/Toledo
Golf/Jetta: 1J
Leon/Toledo: 1M
The platforms are the same, share same engines, etc. Only the body is different, just like in the Polo-Ibiza case.
It is more obvious with the new Ibiza/Cordoba and the Polo, the 9n platform is based on the Skoda Fabia, and both Ibiza/Cordoba and the Polo are 9n cars, and the bodies couldn't be more different.
I guess the 6k/6n is just a way to diferentiate the platforms between different branches of VW. Although I agree that the Polo Classic was a make over of a Cordoba and thats why it can be called a 6K car as only the front and rear end were changed. (Funny, you can fit a Cordoba trunk on a Classic, it will fit, close and the seals with make contact, but it won't match the exterior of the car...)
I got that info from the following url:
http://www.vogtland.com.mx/Html/resortes2a.html#vw 
(Scroll to the part where the Seat cars are listed and look for the platform codes, then scroll down to the VW listings and check out the platform codes)
Belongs to a company from Mexico that seems to manufacture springs for other companies of other countries (as they manufacture springs for cars that have never been sold here, like the G40 Polo, Skoda cars, etc.), maybe they are the ones that manufacture the OEM springs that VW uses?
The url for their main web site:
http://www.vogtland.com.mx


----------



## polo2k (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (kerridwen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but what about the Sharan and the Alhambra, there is no way you can tell me that they are different platforms.
Sharan: 7M
Alhambra: 7MS[HR][/HR]​so then what is the ford galaxy







because its identical to the sharran in every aspect apart from the badges


----------



## jd678 (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (polo2k)*

The Polo Classic is more likely to be based on the Ibiza/Corboda than it is on a Euro spec Polo. The Euro Polo Hatchback cannot take a big block (lean back) engine, but the Ibiza can - the front crossmember is slightly further forward, and the chassis legs are more like the A2 Golf to allow for a larger engine bay. Infact if you really have a good look, the 6N platform is very similar to the A2 Golf, the Ibiza more so, as the Polo Hactchback has the front crossmember positioned closer to the car to allow for a smaller bonnet and smaller profile.
There's also many other similarities with the A2 Golf - heater boxes are fairly similar, infact a 6N Polo dash is an easy swap into the A2 Golf because of this. IIRC, a lot of the electrics are quite similar aswell.
So, your Polo classic is similar to the following euro cars:
Ibiza/Corboda,
Polo Saloon,
Polo based Caddy van
ie not the Euro Polo Hatchback.


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: whats the difference bettween a 6n 6n2 and a 9n (jd678)*

But then we have that the Polo Classic and the Polo 6n use the same dashboard, same firewall, seats, interior, etc. That means that the frame must be very similar in the middle section.
The differences on the front end explain why I've seen different engine mounts on the 6n Polo that I had never seen on the 6K platform.
Maybe the front end is what makes the 6n and the 6k different platforms?
Wich one is a better platform???
The only thing that makes me doubt about getting another Polo Classic is the age of the platform and if it was a bad platform.
I have in my desk a Polo sedan sales brochure and I don't know why, I still like more the Polo Classic.


[Modified by kerridwen, 4:53 AM 1-18-2003]


----------

